
Carve Steel with Saltwater, Electricity and a Tin Earring - kqr2
http://www.popsci.com/powersculpting
======
mixmax
All owners of steel hulled boats (including me) are terrified of this process.
The combination of a bad paint job on the inside of the hull and a faulty
electrical system that leads current through the hull means that a dropped
coin will make its way right through the boat in less than 24 hours leaving a
nice round hole the size of the coin. If it's under the waterline your boat
will be gone in an hour or two. I've seen it happen.

~~~
Luc
On the subject of boats - I hope you'll have the time and momentum to write
more about the process of buying and living on a boat as an internet
entrepreneur...

~~~
kirubakaran
I've been waiting to hear more on that too. Perhaps a series of small posts,
instead of a book, will make the whole thing a less daunting undertaking.

~~~
mixmax
I'm working on it. I expect to be done sometime this winter. It's a pretty big
undertaking if it is to be done right. Interviews, pictures, research, etc.
I'm expecting to deliver an ebook of around 100 A4 pages. I think it's going
to end up costing around $20, but that's still an open question.

And hey, cool that you guys remember the threads about this. It certainly
helps the motivation...

~~~
kirubakaran
All the best. If you post a draft of table of contents / outline etc, we may
be able to give feedback - which may give you more clarity to "make something
people want" which may be a little different from what you might have in mind
:)

~~~
mixmax
That's not a bad idea. I've saved the threads where this has come up so I can
contact you guys when the time is right. It's probably a bit out of context
for an ask HN post :-)

EDIT: If you want to be on the mini-mailing list and help out with what you
want/don't want to hear about shoot me a mail. It's in my profile.

------
ars
Could be interesting to combine this with the 3d scanner from here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=696368>

Now instead of sintered parts (weak) you could have actual fully working
parts.

